# Rancilio Silvia wand for Classic



## loslobos (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm finding the turbo frother pretty inadequate for foaming so was looking at the Silvia wand as a replacement. Will I notice any great difference with this change or should I just stick with what I have?

Cheers,

LL.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Try the forum search facility, you'll find numerous previous threads discussing just this in minute detail.

Ian


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

the sylvia wand is definitely a huge improvement on the standard wand.

you can get much better results with the gaggia steam wand if you take off the bottom section and just use the inner section to steam with, but this does make the wand very short.


----------



## loslobos (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, I'll search the forums for more info on the Silvia wand. In the meantime I'll take off the turbo frother and see how I get on,

cheers,

LL.


----------



## suferick (Jul 19, 2011)

I've had the Silvia wand on my Classic for a couple of months now, and I can't believe how much better the steaming is. It is a bit scary fitting it because you have to cut up the old wand to get off the fixing nut, but I definitely recommend doing it. Pound for pound it is perhaps the best modification you can do IMHO


----------



## Hatbeard (Sep 26, 2012)

if you buy the wand from happy donkey the nut is pre-installed. just unbolt old one and screw in the new on. I did it with an adjustable spanner in about 5 minutes and it only took that long as I triple checked everything.


----------



## RikA (Oct 28, 2012)

Yup - this is a mod I've done on a Gaggia Evolution and now on my new Gaggia Classic. Easy to do, and makes a BIG difference to the milk steaming.


----------



## Neil294 (Oct 12, 2012)

I didn't really believe changing the wand would make a lot of difference, so was struggling on, creating milk volcanoes with the turbo frother and blaming myself for having rubbish technique. Then 2 weeks ago I went on a professional barista training course and was taught the technique for creating the micro-bubbles. On returning to the house, I tried my new skills on my Gaggia and returned to the milk volcano. I immediately bought the rancillo wand from My Espresso (only place in stock - £20 incl. P&P), installed and am now enjoying amazing frothed milk. For once I was entitled to blame the machine.

The old wand is easy to remove, though I did have to bend the wand slightly to slide the original nut off. Used the original nut on the new wand and it works perfectly. Good luck


----------

